# Hi all, I'm new!



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Jamy and I'm a 22 year old girl from the Netherlands. Tomorrow I'll get my first hedgie (called a 'egel' in Dutch). I really like this forum, it has a lot of interessting information. 

I hope to join you in conversations and discussions. I'm sorry if my English is not so well, but at least I'm trying.

Oh and I would like to know if there are more Dutchies on this forum?? I have the idea hedgie's aren't so populair in NL.

Bye bye!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

welcome!

it's "Igel" in German, so I guess I can master the Dutch name as well.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I can't wait to hear about your new little hedgie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  Your english is great!
Post some pics of your little one when you get em settled in


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to HHC, there is really great community here!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC and glad you are here. Your English is great and I can understand it perfectly  Can't wait to see pics of your new "Egel" and to hear stories too


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome! You have found the right place for one-stop-shopping of all things hedgie! Information, comedy, people who make products for your hedgie, you name it. Glad you could join us.


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you all very much!

Today I went to 'adopt' Igor, that's the name I gave my new babyboy. He's born on the 13th of April and this makes him almost 3 months old.

He was a little bit afraid of me, because he doesn't know my smell. But to the former owner he was perfectly cute. So I think it will all be OK in a few days.

We had a ride of 2 hours so I've put him to bed right away. He has food and water so I guess he will be fine.

The perfect 'awww-moment' was a few minutes ago when I went to check him. He was a sleep in a washcloth that I bought him. I also put a piece of worn clothing in there so he will smell 'safety' if I touch him.

Oke, so here are some photo's:




























This are old picture's, when he was 3 weeks old. He has grown a lot but still has the same cute face.

I would also like to say Hedgehog's aren't populair at all in The Netherlands. Thats why we had to drive a long way for him. Hope I will learn a lot from this forum.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to HHC 

Igor is absolutely adorable ^-^

Hedgehogs are hard to find here in Quebec (Canada) as well! I had to drive 2 hours to go get my Kashi


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks!

I hope he will be tolerant and nice to me. We have to take time getting to know each other. Luckely I'm familiair with exotic pets, and I know a hedgehog is not a cat or bunny.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC! Your new baby is absolutely adorable! And don't worry about your english, it's great!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome & I hope we get to see & hear more about Igor! By the way - I drove 5 hours each way to get my little Cholla. Worth every second of it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

drove 3,5 hrs each way for my new hedgie


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

What a lovely boy, I love the colours! I want to hug him, but then again, I always want to hug every hedgie I see.

Your English is great, I don't think you'll have to worry about not being understood.


----------

